# [SOLVED] Upgrading XW9400 mobo



## NigelRen

I bought a XW9400 motherboard off e-bay and got it working fine so far with dual Opteron 2218 processors ( 2x2 cores @ 2.6GHz ). I've tried putting a pair of Opteron 2347HE's ( 2x4 cores @ 1.9GHz ) which I have but it doesn't boot. I've seen a few bits about problems with boot block updates, but was wondering if anyone has tried this upgrade? 
It seems a case of soldering some points on the motherboard and then flashing the BIOS, I've flashed the BIOS to 4.03 - but still doesn't work.

I mainly use the machine for development and have various virtual machines built, which is why I was thinking of more cores. I use Ubuntu for the OS and KVM for the virtual machines.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Take a look through this thread> Business support forums - xw9400 Workstation CPU upgrade (2210 -> 2352) issue. - This thread has been closed

There would appear to several versions of the motherboard and not all cpu's are supported.


----------



## sammual777

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

There is an unpopulated jumper on the board that you need to solder closed to disable the write protect on the boot block. After that, you need an updated bios with the latest cpu id codes. The bios upgrade from HP doesnt contain them. But, you also need to edit the new bios with the MAC address of your current board.

Not all CPUs are supported even in the latest bios. I know the 2393's and the 2386's report lower clock values.

If you are happy to risk bricking your board with a failed bios update, send me your MAC addresses and I'll mod a bios for you.



M.


----------



## maniek73

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Hi 
Can anyone to write how to prepare and flash original tyan bios on HP XW9400 mobo (mac sddress issue, file too big to write, and other problems tips). ?
I find many information about this but not completly in one place and I fear to destroy my mobo 

best regards 
M.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@maniek73 - could you be more specific on what you want to do? Is it to flash the TYAN Bios on an xw9400? You can also mod the xw9400 Bios to work with 4/6 core Opterons. You need to mod the motherboard to do either one.

Do you have the Tyan Bios binary...I have a 1024 Kbyte image if you need.

Tell me more, be specific....


----------



## maniek73

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Hi!
@roberden - thanks for reply 
I want to flash HP mobo with tyan bios, i make by dd command 1024kb image, flash it using flashrom but system hangs during (freebsd and esxi previosly installed) loading and both NIC's not working.
I edit tyan bios in hex editor, replace tyan mac addressess by original from HP system but still not work.
I back to hp bios (dos mode, flashrom) and then mobo working but show warning "invalid mac address ..".
Then I flash a backup copy my original HP bios and mobo is like new 
But: esxi 4 & 5 not recognize sas hba  and many stupid "fan errors" is displayed...
Sas controller working under freebsd and solaris.
Once after flash by tyan bios (but withot hard reset, power off) system once started properly but after power loss NIC's has stopped as before.
With tyan bios esxi probably load mptsas driver.
Another strange case: installer of the esxi5 say: no hardware wurtualization suported - i have 2x 2216HE cpus... and vmware special cpuid disk reported all VT features OK.
This i a story of may battle 

Have You any idea?

-regards
maniek


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@maniek73 - An assumption I make is that you have properly "write enabled" the Boot Block of the Bios flash and confirmed the Boot Block is being written wth Flashrom. I have flashed my Mobo with the Tyan and HP Bios with no problems. I am attaching the Tyan Bios I used (1024 kBytes). It is untouched, I got it by reading a Tyan flash chip I purchased (as a replacement). I do not know where the MAC address is in the Tyan Bios, nor did I try to find it, I just used it as is.

However, while I experimented with the Tyan Bios on my Mobo, I decided to stick with the HP Bios. The HP Bios version I use is 4.03 (I have attached the 1024 kByte file I use). The only thing you have to do to it is change the MAC address. The other serials and UUID can be modified via F10 during POST (Security>System IDs). The MAC address is located at 0xFC030. ONLY the address of the first MAC is in the Boot Block since the second one is generated by adding 1 to the first MAC (i.e. sequential MAC addresses). The MAC address is writen backwards (little endian?), for example if the MAC address is 001CC41811EA at 0xFC030 you will have to enter EA 11 18 C4 1C 00. That is it, the only mod you have to do for the HP Bios. Save it and flashrom.

After modding the flash image and you save it verify you still have a 1024 kByte file and have not inadvertenly made it a different size while editing it. 

Let me know if it works. BTW - I only use my system under Windows 7 and XP. VM Workstation has worked fine under those but I have not used exsi.

tyanbios.rom
CRC32: 621070A1
MD5: 0D58D15D1C2E71D82831F5C5D9DF2DD5
SHA-1: 9537E79C43B631B9B3DDD39486D416B2CFC6CB96

hp403.rom
CRC32: 54BFD715
MD5: B6A21A103AE9380B2BFD76C909A694C1
SHA-1: FAB2555668C8830125CC22EAC7F9C68E1C53B0F5


----------



## maniek73

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Hi
I flashed Yours bios but NICs still not works  but system started without NICs .
Previosly i tested 4.01 non-beta bios (You send me 4.01d - beta) and system was stopped during boot.
But with Tyan bios ESXi 5 properly recognize lsi 1068e chip as I expected.
I put in to pcie slot intel NIC - works ok.
Strange case  
Have You any other ideas? 

regards
m


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

The NICs would not work with the HP Bios either?
If answer is YES, then I suspect the NIC controller/firmware has been altered. See if you can find the firmware to flash the NICs.

BUT before you do that...1) try another HP Bios I am attaching (4.02 read from a brand new Mobo) and 2) Clear the CMOS and have the factory defaults loaded. Then disable the Boot from LAN option in the F10>Security menu.



Bios402.rom
CRC32: CDB6E18A
MD5: 4C429DEC31D9F74F2D3246F2800DE731
SHA-1: 4E4D41D05189DA68210E6AC377BAAD46B3BBA516


----------



## maniek73

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Hi
With HP bios both NICs working excellent.
Originally on my mobo (when I buy) was 4.03 bios from HP.
NICs stopped only after flash mobo by tyan bios but after reflash to HP NICs working OK back.
But I manage disaster  during next flashrom power get down and new problem I have.
After power back "hp boot recovery" started, I put floppy with hp bios file, recovery process was successfully but mobo not work...
After start display error about lsi pci wrong device and next blue rectangle with "Smart card authentication - smart card reader not present" and I can't do it anything more - only reset.
I force bios recovery by jumper three times, always flash success but next only lsi error and smart card, again and again...
I must go to ebay for new bios, I afraid 

Help!!


----------



## sinusshaphard

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



sammual777 said:


> There is an unpopulated jumper on the board that you need to solder closed to disable the write protect on the boot block. After that, you need an updated bios with the latest cpu id codes. The bios upgrade from HP doesnt contain them. But, you also need to edit the new bios with the MAC address of your current board.
> 
> Not all CPUs are supported even in the latest bios. I know the 2393's and the 2386's report lower clock values.
> 
> If you are happy to risk bricking your board with a failed bios update, send me your MAC addresses and I'll mod a bios for you.
> 
> 
> 
> M.


I have the same problem.im trying to get 2 2419 istanbul 6 core cpus to work.all i get is a blank screen.i am just looking for assistance in getting this working.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



maniek73 said:


> Hi
> But I manage disaster  during next flashrom power get down and new problem I have.


Is this problem new, did it just happen?

The bios crisis recovery code is in the boot block, sounds like the power cycle did not affect that portion of flash or it appears that way (maybe power cycle before that section of code was erased or power cycle while in another part of flash code). Try doing the crisis recovery from a CD (has to be CD connected to IDE port, not a SATA one) instead of a floppy - just hoping the code trace is slightly different when using a CD.

Is your bios chip surface soldered? Pre-programed chips are on eBay for about $16, but desoldering and replacing takes gargatuan skill.

If you lose the ability to do bios crisis recovery, you have a brick unless you can change the bios chip with one that is pre-programed


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



sinusshaphard said:


> I have the same problem.im trying to get 2 2419 istanbul 6 core cpus to work.all i get is a blank screen.i am just looking for assistance in getting this working.


Istanbul chips most and quad-core Shanghai are the only (if lucky, there are a few exceptions to the Shanghai) work on Mobos with part numbers ending in -004 & -005. Those boards are DDPM (Dual Dynamic Power Motherboards). However, older Mobos can be reflashed to work with Istambul and Shanghai (although with a bit not as efficient memory management - but likely un-noticeable for most uses).

Re-flashing is not recommended UNLESS you are highly skilled with a soldering iron and are willing to brick your Mobo if sh&t happens, as in the case of maniek73.


----------



## sinusshaphard

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



roberden said:


> Istanbul chips most and quad-core Shanghai are the only (if lucky, there are a few exceptions to the Shanghai) work on Mobos with part numbers ending in -004 & -005. Those boards are DDPM (Dual Dynamic Power Motherboards). However, older Mobos can be reflashed to work with Istambul and Shanghai (although with a bit not as efficient memory management - but likely un-noticeable for most uses).
> 
> Re-flashing is not recommended UNLESS you are highly skilled with a soldering iron and are willing to brick your Mobo if sh&t happens, as in the case of maniek73.


 Can you give me the detailed procedure for flashing or purchasing a new bios chip from ebay.what wire or contacts have to be jumpered in order to flash.i have a hp xw9400 sku number em244av,boot lock date 12-7-06,786d6 bios v04.03,mac 0019bbeb21be,firmware revision 1.0 and i would like to install instanbul 2419


----------



## maniek73

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



roberden said:


> Is this problem new, did it just happen?
> 
> Try doing the crisis recovery from a CD (has to be CD connected to IDE port, not a SATA one) instead of a floppy - just hoping the code trace is slightly different when using a CD.
> 
> Is your bios chip surface soldered? Pre-programed chips are on eBay for about $16, but desoldering and replacing takes gargatuan skill.


Recovery from CD not fix my mobo 
I go to ebay for new chip but I must wait c.a. two weeks for new one (i live in Poland seller is from U.S).
My mobo have chip soldered, not in socket but I have professional soldering station and I hope... 
I post later if fix mobo


----------



## sammual777

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



sinusshaphard said:


> Can you give me the detailed procedure for flashing or purchasing a new bios chip from ebay.what wire or contacts have to be jumpered in order to flash.i have a hp xw9400 sku number em244av,boot lock date 12-7-06,786d6 bios v04.03,mac 0019bbeb21be,firmware revision 1.0 and i would like to install instanbul 2419


Solder the back of the F2 jumper (its below the last pcix slot). And then flash this rom. I use flashrom (flashrom -w <file>.

The MAC address is at 0x000FC030h written backwards in little endian. As mentioned by Robert.

And that should be it.

M.


----------



## sammual777

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



maniek73 said:


> Recovery from CD not fix my mobo
> I go to ebay for new chip but I must wait c.a. two weeks for new one (i live in Poland seller is from U.S).
> My mobo have chip soldered, not in socket but I have professional soldering station and I hope...
> I post later if fix mobo


 
I'd have to pull my computer apart to verify, but I'm fairly sure the tyan s2915-e doesn't have a crisis recovery mode. And I'm equally sure the tyan bios doesnt work in the xw9400 board. The fact that you can still boot using the tyan bios suggests that the original boot block hasnt been overwritten. 

I could be wrong.

M.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



sammual777 said:


> And I'm equally sure the tyan bios doesnt work in the xw9400 board


I have flashed the Tyan Bios on an xw9400. By flashed I mean using Flashrom so the full 1024 KBytes of the Tyan (i.e. including boot block) Bios were written....and it worked. I flashed a Tyan Bios I recovered from a purchased Bios chip containing the Bios, not from the installation files on the Tyan website.

I did not continue using it because the HP Windows software (recovery disks) is activated (genuine) with information in the HP bios. So I could not load Windows unless I provided a product key. But it did work.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

BTW - the best way to experiment flashing the Bios with different code variants is on an early revision (-001) mobo that had the flash chip socketed. That way if you brick it, only the flash chip needs to be replaced (and reprogrammed off the board)


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



maniek73 said:


> My mobo have chip soldered, not in socket but I have professional soldering station and I hope...


If you are very careful it is doable. Best way is to cut the legs from plastic body (very small cutters) and the remove the legs (surfaced soldered) one or a few at a time. Use solder wick to remove excess solder if any. Do not overheat or the surface traces may come off.

Next, see if you can buy a socket for this flash chip. If you are going through all this trouble might as well put in a socket so if you brick it again all you will need is to change the chip in the socket.

Please post your resuls. Good luck.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@sammual777 - That flash bios image you posted responding to sinusshaphard has a 4/4/11 date in the boot block. Did you change the date or did this image come from HP? The latest boot block date I have ever seen is in 2009.

Thanks


----------



## zima0001

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Hi,

I just want to be able to use quad in 002.

Is new boot block included in HP bios v4.03, if it is included do i have to use flashrom or normal hp flash will do it. (F2 jumped)
If I flash with hp bios and F2 jumped, do I still lose NICs.


thank you


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@Zima0001 - HP flash utility does not write the boot block (no matter whether F2 is jumpered or not). You have to use flashrom. You can get the 1024 KByte bios image from the SWSetup directory the HP softpack creates. Read prior posts for location of the MAC address to insert your own MAC address in the HP softpack extracted image.


----------



## zima0001

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@roberden - Thank you on quick reply.

Ordering some conductive silver paint for F2 jumping so ill try when it arrive. I will apply from top of motherboard it is visible where jumper used to be.

steps are?
1.use conductive paint to bridge jumper at F2
2.create DrDOS boot diskette w flasrom.exe or use linux
3.make backup:
flashrom -r biosbackup.rom -m hp:xw9400
4.write:
flashrom -m hp:xw9400 -w 7D6_0403.bin


P.S.
Noticed that in original bios 7D6_0403.bin MAC address was repeated @ 0xfc038. Just to confirm i need MAC only once @ 0xfc030 for both NICs to work.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@Zima0001 - Have in mind that you can brick the motherboard by doing this should anything go wrong - you are taking full responsibility for the outcome.

Regarding the MAC...I only place it at 0xfc030 and it works. Placing it also at 0xfc038 may have other unintended results (I do not think that what is there at either location in the 7D6_0403 bin is a MAC address, just some filler).

You should do an Erase (-E) before write, not certain the -w function does this automatically (even though it reports "erasing"). Also I use the Linux flashrom and skip the -m hp:xw9400 on all commands...no need to tell the kind of mobo (flash), it finds it. So:

flashrom -r biosbackup.rom
flashrom -E
flashrom -w 7D6_0403.bin

Finally, if your "conductive silver paint" in lieu of soldering a jumper does not make a good connection, flashrom may fail and leave you with a brick. Use an Ohm meter to check continuity before you proceed. Hope it works for you but you have to take full responsibility (and credit) for the outcome. Let us know.


----------



## analog_

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

The reason why ESXi 4 fails on the LSI SAS is because they updated the driver in between revisions. Early and late v4 work, but somewhere inbetween it won't boot. I can't find the page on vmwares website but there should be somewhere a list of what driver ships with which ESXi see here. My testing confirmed a particular driver revision has a bug with the HP XW9400 LSI 1068e. It solved itself once they updated the driver.


----------



## analog_

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

I think  this is what happened to the topic starter. 

I am also very interested in this thread since my replacement board was a rev01 instead of 02 which doesn't support my quads (the broken board did, reseller replaced it with a crappier version). I don't have the details about my motherboard (boot block date, and such) right now but will provide more information later on. I downloaded the bios,md5ed and editted the MAC address to mine. Anyway, I'll connect the pins and use an UPS while flashing. Are above commands all I need to proceed? (flashrom -r biosbackup.rom, flashrom -E, flashrom -w 7D6_0403.bin). I'll be using an ubuntu installation from disk for the occasion. I feel I'm doing anything I can to prevent bricking, more suggestions?


----------



## maniek73

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



analog_ said:


> The reason why ESXi 4 fails on the LSI SAS is because they updated the driver in between revisions. Early and late v4 work, but somewhere inbetween it won't boot. I can't find the page on vmwares website but there should be somewhere a list of what driver ships with which ESXi see here. My testing confirmed a particular driver revision has a bug with the HP XW9400 LSI 1068e. It solved itself once they updated the driver.


When I flash my mobo by original tyan bios esxi (even 5.0) correctly recognize lsi controller. With original HP bios not.

B.T.W. I looking for IT bios for onboard lsi1068e but all firmaware from lsi site fails to flash because "can not flash 2mb image to 1mb flash". Firmware upgrade from HP is only for IR mode.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



maniek73 said:


> B.T.W. I looking for IT bios for onboard lsi1068e but all firmaware from lsi site fails to flash because "can not flash 2mb image to 1mb flash". Firmware upgrade from HP is only for IR mode.


Not sure if this will help...from HP..."Fix for LSI Logic SAS 1068e Controller Firmware Versions 1.18.10.00 (B1) and 1.25.03.00 (B3)" HERE.

Sorry if you had already found this and I am being redundant.


----------



## analog_

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Good news, I got it working using roberden 4.03 BIOS with both NICS working. I'm still using ESXi4.1 which recognizes the LSI controller I do remember having updated the firmware a year back. Finally my €270 spent on two 2352 is put to work. I'm really glad I found this topic and got it working since the other solution (ebay, rev<02) costs around $225. One weird thing though, it won't reboot properly anymore, I don't know if this was because my HP P600 was rebuilding a degraded array or not. Either way, I also have an RILOE II card init, which I'll hardwire to the power/reset switch, so remote reboots can still be done. Power consumption dropped, because of lower usage (AMD-V instead of softvirt) and the dynamic power profiles. Now I need more RAM, because NexentaStor is eating up most of my 16GB, but it's so expensive.

Also, there are some patches for flashrom which mention a write-enable bypass function for the HP xw9400. If you google for it you can find them, they are supposed to be integrated since v1 if I remember correctly. This could mean that the soldering isn't necessary. Unsure.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



analog_ said:


> ....One weird thing though, it won't reboot properly anymore, ...


Try resetting the CMOS...I have seen this happen but eventually has gone away.


----------



## maniek73

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Hi again
My mobo back from trash  I cut off bricked chip, soleder PLC socket and put new bios. Operation was successful 
But still with tyan bios (even old v300) NIC's stopped, with HP works.


----------



## sinusshaphard

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

no dice.tried with flash rom but i couldnt find any instructions on how to use it so i tried with the regular tyan s2915 bios and tyan flash utility and kept getting a error about cant flash with himem memory manager present.any easy way to flash?


----------



## sinusshaphard

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Im willing to pay someone a reasonable amount to flash my xw9400 with the proper bios to enable istanbul cpu use.i have the sp# 442030-001 and as#408544-002 i dont know how to use flashrom and i tried the regular flash with floppy but no success.


----------



## maniek73

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Hi
@sinusshaphard:
Fisrt case - short J2 for boot block write access.
Second - make a "pure" dos boot floppy (dos v6.22), without any memory manager i.e. himem. If U do not have this, comment out all lines in autoexec.bat and config.sys files.
Then U will be able to use flashrom dos version simply typing:
_flashrom -w biosfile.bin_

BTW
Nics dont work with tyan bios because in tyan bios is hardcoded four mac addresses, HP bios have one and UID for firewire.
I found programm "nvflash" to manipulating data in bios boot block and when I try write one mac and UID (from HP) to tyan bios I get error: "bios do not have UID section" or something similar, but new mac adress i can write to tyan bios but nics still not works 
Very smart man is needed 


regards


----------



## sammual777

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



sinusshaphard said:


> Im willing to pay someone a reasonable amount to flash my xw9400 with the proper bios to enable istanbul cpu use.i have the sp# 442030-001 and as#408544-002 i dont know how to use flashrom and i tried the regular flash with floppy but no success.


 

Dont be scared Sinus. It's easy. I'd gladly do it for you for free but finding your house is proving to be a little problematic... 

Find me on ebay.


----------



## analog_

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

This is actually a three parter to get it working:

*Modify Hardware*
solder the J2 pins Short, pictures are provided on the first page of this thread. (image)

*Prepare BIOS*
download _roberden_s HP 4.02 BIOS.
use a hex editor to enter your MAC address, it should be written on a sticker on your motherboard and probably resememble 001CC41811EA.
goto hex location 0xFC030 and enter your MAC address in reverse, you can see the example address above already entered. 

*Flash BIOS using Ubuntu Live CD*
download a ubuntu live cd (ubuntu.com), boot it
install flashrom (open a terminal from the start menu, do _sudo su_) using _apt-get install flashrom_
_flashrom -r biosbackup.rom_ remember you are using a livecd, save biosbackup.rom to somewhere more permanent
_flashrom -E_ erase the bios
_flashrom -w 7D6_0403.bin_ write bios file 7D6_0403.bin to BIOS chip


Guide assembled using this thread.


----------



## sinusshaphard

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Any other way besides flashrom?


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



sinusshaphard said:


> Any other way besides flashrom?


Find a used Mobo on eBay that has the BIOS flash chip in a socket (very early models did) and also purchase on eBay a new replacement BIOS chip.

I purchased a used Mobo HERE and received one with the flash chip in a socket. The advertised HP part number is the same as the one I received but you may want to ask about it before taking the plunge. The BIOS chips are on eBay HERE


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Here are some pics of the Mobo referenced above. Look careully and you will see that it comes with F2 jumper pins already in place. If you wanted to flash the booblock just put a jumper block on these pins. No soldering required :smile:.

If you are going to replace the BIOS chip be careful taking the old one out. The socket breaks easily if you put pressure on it while wedging the chip out. Lift the flash chip out carefully. There are two corners you can grab it from at the same time.


----------



## analog_

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

I reseted my BIOS to get 'rebooting' working (which it did) however my LSI controller now fails to work in ESXi and OpenIndiana (Solaris). It looks like something went horribly wrong, maybe the BIOS reset changed IRQ/resource variables? I upgraded the firmware, nothing seems to help. I'm about to reflash my modified BIOS and leave it un-rebootable as long as the LSI works.


----------



## maniek73

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@ analog: Under ESXi (4.1, 5.0) LSI controller work only with original Tyan bios but then nic's not works. With HP bios not work and ESXi started long time.
Under solaris I not test this onboard LSI (i can't find IT firmware only IR). But I have now installed Solaris 11 Express with onboard LSI disabled in bios because i put into pcie's 3x IBM1015 SAS with IT firmware (for ZFS storage). I can start onborad hba for test and report You if You interest about Solaris 11 of course.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Greetings all - I have a curious problem with my XW9400 which started to happen after I attempted to upgrade from a 2x dual-core 2222 (3.0Ghz) system to a 2x six-core 2435 (Istanbul) setup. btw., my system boot block date is 12. September 2008 and I am running the latest 4.03 HP BIOS. The motherboard is split-plane (copper voltage regulators) part no# 408544-004.

What happens is that the system will not immediately power on. It consistently takes more than five repeated attempts pressing the power button in order to get it running - believe it or not(!) - and afterwards everything appears to be working fine. Re-seating the CPUs and memory did not have an effect on the problem (tried twice), as well as checking all MB connectors, etc.

Obviously this might be an ATX power supply issue, but it started to happen after the botched cpu-upgrade, which is why I'm not 100% sure if it's the motherboard or the PSU. The CPUs appear to be fine (I'm typing this now from the very same system)

Is this a problem anyone on this forum is at all familiar with, or know how to work around? I am thinking of just getting a replacement PSU, but I am unsure which models will work on the XW9400. I know the one I have is rated at 1050W max, but I would like to install a smaller one if possible, as the system only draws 200-300w when measured.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



Drag0nFly said:


> Greetings all - I have a curious problem ..... What happens is that the system will not immediately power on. It consistently takes more than five repeated attempts pressing the power button in order to get it running - believe it or not(!) - and afterwards everything appears to be working fine. Re-seating the CPUs and memory did not have an effect on the problem (tried twice), as well as checking all MB connectors, etc.


1. If disconnecting the power from the motherboard and then pressing the POWER button does not turn on the power supply (that is, the green LED inside the power supply, next to the power cord connector does not turn on) at all then you have defective power supply (which are very difficult to kill) or a bad contact somewhere between the POWER switch and the power supply. Look at the "No Power" trouble shooting flow chart in page 181 of the xw9400 manual (HERE).

If you need a new power supply, there are plenty 800 Watt xw9400 power supplies in eBay for about $50. Just search for "HP xw9400", they are there. Get one for the xw9400 or else the memory cooling fan attachment bracket won't come with it.

2. If it is not the power supply, try bypassing the front power switch and every other mechanical connection that may be faulty. As an aside, the only other time I have had the workstation not boot was due to a bent pin in one of the CPU sockets. But in that event the power supply would turn on, drives would home but the screen would remain blank. There would not be any error beeps or red flashing power LED indicating a problem. Blank screen, that is all.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Thanks for the reply! I guess I should have clarified what I meant by not being able to power it on successfully: the system gets power (albeit briefly) and subsequently shuts down. That is, the fans (all of them--PSU fan, memory fan, the lower chassis fan and the two liquid cooling unit fans) start spinning up for a few seconds, but then the power cuts off. When it happens the front power button becomes 'inactive' for a period (i.e, loses its tactile feel)

Since the ATX power supplies cut off for the slightest problem I am suspecting it might be a MB issue. But that wouldn't explain why the system has now been up and running for four days without any apparent issues.

Thanks for mentioning the memory fan attachment bracket--didn't think of that. Hadn't really considered getting a HP power supply as I really did want a more effective PSU should I have it replaced (80plus silver/gold etc.) and the xw9400 psu's I've looked at have been expensive.

I haven't tried re-fitting the two Opteron 2435 2.6Ghx six-core Istanbul CPUs yet, considering the effort it took just to get it back up and running with the old Santa Rosa's. 

At first I thought it was a simple incompatibility issue (the system has a boot block date of 12. September 2008, whereas the CPUs were released in 2009).

When it started having problems powering back on with the original processors I suspected it might be due to thermal paste on the CPU sockets; as a minuscule amount actually touched one side of the sockets (despite me being careful not to use too much). Hate dealing with that messy crap! 

Obviously if that was the issue, I should be seeing all kinds of interesting problems.

And yeah, there were no blinks or beeps when this occurred. Only way I could provoke a status repsonse was when I used the crisis recovery jumper (which apparently copies a backup BIOS from the boot block)


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@Drag0nFly...Thanks for the further details, that is helpful. First let me ask, when the POWER button becomes inactive, does disconnecting the power cord and reconnecting after a few seconds make it active again without having to wait?

I ask because I had a motherboard that exhibited the same problem as you mentioned. When POWER button was pressed, the fans, CD & HDD LEDs would come on for a second or so, then the the POWER LED would stay on but nothing else would happen. No beeps or error LEDs. I spent a week on it and finally found the problem.

In my specific case it was a slightly bent pin in the CPU1 socket. I looked for socket damage after much troubleshooting because it was the only thing I could think could be wrong even though I though I had been careful while upgrading the CPUs. If you do not remove the CPU flat out of the socket you have a high probability of bending pins along the edge of the socket where you cantelevered the CPU while taking it out (voice of experience here!). The other way pins get bent (done that too) is by not seating the CPU well in the socket and then clamping down the socket retainer.

Based on what you say, I would not change out the power supply, yet. You should check out the power supply as in the troubleshooting flowchart in the manual reference I posted previously. If the power supply checks out, I bet you have a bad CPU socket.

In such case, I would remove the entire motherboard from the chassis, and then carefully remove the heatsinks and CPUs. Under real good light and with a very strong magnifying glass inspect the socket pins. The ones that get bent are around the outside edge and ussually where the socket notches are located. Look at the patterns of how they are aligned and spot visual discrepancies. A slight shift of one pin is all it takes.

If you do find bent or out-of-position pins, try to carefully re-align them using a sewing needle (small pointed object). Strong eyes, steady hand, lots of light and a magnifying glass... replace the CPU by installing flat on the socket (do not lay on one edge and flip down as if it were a lid), and see if that works. If it does not, redo the procedure and see if the pin you repaired stayed in position...I did this to mine 4 times until I got it right. Once it works it will continue to work because the CPU is clamped down and the pins should not move.

Let us know.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@Roberden

Yes, disconnecting the power cord resets the ATX 'failsafe' mode (if one can call it that). The power does not remain on though.

I read you on the possible damage to the CPU socket pins. I do not have a strong magnifying glass which would enable me to inspect them properly, but I am curious as to how the system then can boot up (even after repeated tries) if this indeed is the problem?

As mentioned, both CPUs appear to be working fine. The uptime is now just over 5 days. I have not attempted to power down the system after I got it running (again, after 6-7 or so tries power-cycling it in order to force some life into it)

I guess I wanted to be prepared in case the system behaves the same way the next time it is powercycled. This is the second time I got it booted up after the CPU-upgrade (first time it was up only for a few hours when I ran a memtest to check the installed DIMMs). What got me worried was that I had to go through the same routine in order to get it running a second time. 

In any case, the behaviour was so strange that I wanted to know if someone else had encountered it when upgrading the CPUs. Obviously I would much rather this be a PSU supply issue, considering the cost and hassle of replacing the motherboard. 

btw.-it might be unrelated, but I did experience some (more minor) problems powering on the system a couple of weeks ago after a system crash (software related) which were similar to the problem I now have. This also required one to frantically retry powering on the system. Maybe this is me clutching at straws, but I am hoping it is the power supply.
Sorry for not mentioning this earlier; I just remembered.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@Drag0nFly - here is a $43.18 power supply (800W) on eBay. Ships worldwide (by your English I think you may be outside the US - Brit?).
HP xw8400 xw9300 xw9400 800W Power Supply 408947-001 | eBay

I still believe the problem is on your motherboard, a partial contact...when I had the problem loosening the heatsinks would allow the system to boot. Seems like the heatsinks pressed the CPU into the socket more than the clamping mechanism by itself and moved the bent pin out of position. Don't worry about overheating. A few minutes (even more because you are not loading the CPU) is fine as long as there is some contact with the heatsink.


----------



## analog_

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



maniek73 said:


> @ analog: Under ESXi (4.1, 5.0) LSI controller work only with original Tyan bios but then nic's not works. With HP bios not work and ESXi started long time.
> Under solaris I not test this onboard LSI (i can't find IT firmware only IR). But I have now installed Solaris 11 Express with onboard LSI disabled in bios because i put into pcie's 3x IBM1015 SAS with IT firmware (for ZFS storage). I can start onborad hba for test and report You if You interest about Solaris 11 of course.


 No need to test really, I reflashed my BIOS using Roberden's files and my own MAC addr. and it works again, can't reboot though but that's a small price to pay.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@Drag0nFly - check your inbox here.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



roberden said:


> Interesting development. I just bought two used xw9400 which had the -004 (copper voltage regulators) like yours. I upgraded both to six-core Opterons...and I have exactly the same result on both you seem to have.
> 
> I have reflashed the bootblock to version 4.03 (they came with 4.02) to see if that was the problem, but no, same results.
> 
> It takes a number of attempts to get it up and running and as long as I do not do a cold boot, they run forever.
> 
> Working on a resolution...let you know. It is clearly not a power issue since I tried a different, known good, PSU.
> 
> Stay in touch.


Hi Rob,

Now that is interesting, yes.

Yeah, I concluded that the power supply would have been a 'too easy' fix for it. However, it is definitely not your new six-core Opteron's though. I am still running my old Santa Rosa 2222's (clocked at 3.0Ghz) and the problem has occurred frequently when power-cycling the system. Obviously I have re-seated the cpu's and adjusted the cooling unit tension to the board (the system has a HP water-cooling unit attached) -- but to no avail.

I am starting to think that the mainboard is simply too fragile to even attempt messing around with. But I know for a fact that this exact same behavior occurred *before* I even attempted to replace the CPUs.

My next thought was that this was due to a missing(!) capacitor as I actually had one _fall off_, but seeing that another person has the same issue would rule that out as well. 

btw., my system has been up and running continuously since I first had the power issues; i.e, it has an uptime of over 50 days now and I've been running some fairly CPU-intensive stuff on it as well such as transcoding video using ffmpeg and handbrake etc.

Unfortunately though I haven't had time to investigate this lately as I rely on the system to be up.

But I am going to attempt installing the Istanbul CPUs again (2435s, 2.6Ghz). I called the whole thing off as to me it looked like the mainboard was incompatible. However I think I tried to get it to boot up about 10 times!

But with your reply I know that it should be compatible as we are using the same board and BIOS revision.

However, what boot block date are you using? Mine is September 12, 2008. If yours is newer then I might still be s*it out of luck!


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



Drag0nFly said:


> However, what boot block date are you using? Mine is September 12, 2008. If yours is newer then I might still be s*it out of luck!


The board came with bootblock dated 10/12/07. I have reflashed with bootblock 04/06/09 (latest). Same result with either one. Once it does not boot, you have to alter its electrical state (unplugging power cord, resetting CMOS, etc.) to get it to boot (sometimes even that does not work). It clearly is not the PSU, since I swapped it for a known good one.

I'll keep at it - there is an answer that needs to be found!


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Yes, it would be nice to get to the bottom of this, for sure. So your xw9400 (eventually) booted with the two six-core Opterons using the 2007 bootblock?

btw., what other hardware do you have in your xw9400? I have a power-hungry Quadro 5600 which I thought of replacing to see if that made an impact.

And btw., the last time I tried to get to the bottom of the problem I also reset the CMOS (removed+replaced the CR2032) and used the 'emergency recovery' jumper on the mainboard.

Very strange indeed.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



Drag0nFly said:


> Yes, it would be nice to get to the bottom of this, for sure. So your xw9400 (eventually) booted with the two six-core Opterons using the 2007 bootblock?
> 
> btw., what other hardware do you have in your xw9400? I have a power-hungry Quadro 5600 which I thought of replacing to see if that made an impact........Very strange indeed.


Yes it sporadically boots (like you described) with the 2007 bootblock. Once booted, it is up indefinitively. As for hardware, I have 16GB of memory, one small SATA drive, the two 2439 Opterons and a video card. I have used an FX4600, an FX560 and an FX3500 attempting to see if that was a problem. Oh, I do have a 1050W supply.

As you describe your problem, if it is happening with the 2222 Opterons... Hmmm! This one seems to run with 2220s just fine.

Still tinkering after two days... toughest problem I have had on xw9400 so far.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Yeah, I also have the 1050W PSU. Hmm.. The only thing I can think of is that the voltage regulators might have become damaged. That is, if they indeed are as fragile as suggested by HP and on various boards. I just love the 'do not touch' signs on them coupled with the extremely short wires to the cooling fans & other tinkerings required necessitating physical contact with these at least once by some other component. 

But again, if that was the case I expect the damage would be more permanent. 

Damn, it's unfortunate that I don't still have access to the HP service dude still, or I could get some pointers from him.

If this problem does mean swapping out the mainboard I am afraid it--to me at least--is not a viable option considering the age of the system. Hopefully there is some other explanation for this erratic behavior.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



Drag0nFly said:


> If this problem does mean swapping out the mainboard I am afraid it--to me at least--is not a viable option considering the age of the system. Hopefully there is some other explanation for this erratic behavior.


Well after four solid days, many times thinking I had a cure only to find out otherwise, I have solved my problem. and it is worth your cheking it out since it is an unimaginable one :dance:

I bit the bullet and replaced the motherboard thinking at the time that was the obvious problem (luckily I had a spare sitting in the closet that I intended to sell at some point). The replacement was a brand new motherboard, the latest (408544-005) revision. Guess what...I came up with the same problem. I had previously replaced the power supply and video card, so the only thing now left to replace was the CPUs and the memory. So long story short, I first replaced the 16GB (8x2GB) of memory I had been using with an 8GB (8x1GB) set. Boom, it worked perfectly!

Then to make sure it was not the interaction of the 2439 CPUs and the 2GB DIMMs, I replaced the 2439 with a pair of 2218 and re-installed the 2GB DIMMS. Once again, the erratic boot behavior we had been experiencing came back. So it was the 2GB memory DIMMs that caused the problem, right?

But how could that be if the times the system booted and POST ran through the memory check no errors were detected. No beeps, no flashing RED led, nothing. I had also ran HP's Insight Diagnostics (one time the system booted) which does an extensive memory check and no problems were found. That is why it never occured to me that it could be a memory problem. I still was not convinced.

So I put everything back in the original motherboard (same as yours, an -004 revision), but with the 1GB DIMM set. This time it worked without a hitch. I then went through the process of replacing the 1GB DIMMs a pair at a time with the 2GB DIMMs and eventually found out there is a pair of the 2GB DIMMs (not sure if it is just one of the two DIMMs, but being tired of testing, I canned both of them) that when installed would not allow the system to boot most of the time (as we both had experienced). So I finally became a believer, it was some bad DIMMs. Why they would work sometimes and somtimes not without causing a memory error when they did work? That's beyond me, some timing or latency issue perhaps

The DIMMs were HP branded Samsung memory. There is a good chance this is also your problem since as you stated you experience the problem also when using 2222 CPUs. Try running the system with just two DIMMs (does not matter id CPU1 does not have any memory), and if it boots then sequentially keep adding a pair at a time until it fails. But if does not boot with the first pair, try a different combination for the first installed pair.

If the memory replacement does not resolve the problem for you then we have had different causes. Hope this is it for you also, if so the bios on that board will operate with the Istambul six-core CPUs (as long as you have a 4.01 BIOS version or higher). Let me know.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

I should definitely check this forum more often. 

Memory problems is one thing I also thought I had ruled out, but after reading your problem analysis it dawns on me that seldom have I witnessed a diagnostic utility detecting a memory fault in such non-clear-cut scenarios prior to replacing the DIMMs which actually fixed the issue.

I ran a thorough 3-pass memtest86+ check when I first installed the system, and two other memtests after this problem started occurring. Naturally, memtest86 is a free utility and I would think HP had something better to diagnose such problems. Seeing that your DIMMs also were given a clean bill of health I see that is not necessarily the case.

Can't wait to try this fix out myself--I may be able to do it this weekend. 

Mine is also using HP-branded Samsung memory (all the same size, though)


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



Drag0nFly said:


> Mine is also using HP-branded Samsung memory (all the same size, though)


Mine were 2GB DIMMs, all of them (6 Hynix, 2 Samsung). But here is another one for you...I installed those two Samsung DIMMs (got them out of the garbage can) in an xw9400 that did not have a Dual Power Planar Motherboard (a -002 revision motherboard). That system boots perfectly fine with those two Samsung DIMMs. So it must be that these DDPM boards (-004 and -005) have some changes that make the Samsung memory marginal. All I can figure out.


----------



## NigelRen

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

I had 16GB in my system and it booted no problems. But then I had random hangs - the whole system would suddenly freeze. I eventually tracked it down to a faulty DIMM - and the usual problem of having to worry about the pair of sticks. But removing them solved my problem and so I was sort of happy.
Fortunately I managed to get hold of a Tyan S2927 for £25 off e-bay - and this motherboard will run with a single DIMM at a time. So I managed to go through all of the bits of memory I had and try each one out. Some booted but still failed after trying to do a bit more with the system.
Interestingly enough - when I got the S2927 - it would only support dual core, but it was simply a case of using flashrom to upgrade the BIOS and now it will run most things  A process which I wouldn't have had a clue about if it wasn't for my good old XW9400 experiences. Also the board was sold as untested - which is why it was so cheap - but as I have spare bits around it was easy to check.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Well, I finally tried the DIMM replacement remedy on my system today after having had an unplanned shutdown of the system. 

Unfortunately though the system behaved in exactly the same way after trying basically every DIMM combo in bank 1. 

I finally gave up, re-inserted all 8 DIMMs, flicked the power button on&off a couple of times and am now typing this from the box after having it boot up again.

This is just too fricking weird. I am thinking of taking the system apart, selling off the components and getting one which is slightly less peculiar.


----------



## analog_

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@Drag0nFly: I've had my fair share of airquote FUN (./sarc) with this box. I think I've finally got it stable, don't ask me how. Alot of my problems we're related to an semi-empty CMOS battery, seemingly. After replacing it most of my problems seem to be gone. It's running almost a week stable now. I had problems with rebooting and I don't know if I can reboot the box now but honestly I don't care anymore at this point. Also the LSI works under ESXi again, I'm too tired figuring out why. I'm keeping this box for another year or two and then I'll have my way with an axe.

ESXi hanging at loading ACPI is due to the enabled ACPI segmented bus option, disable it. You should try multiple banks, also if you disable NUMA (effectively becoming UMA) you could technically use any bank you want, could be something physically damaged. 

I know this box produces more drama than a 15yo teenager. We should try to centralize our experience somewhere. I receive e-mails when someone posts in here.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@analog_ - yes, I agree that the xw9400 is at this point behaving like an old primadonna in desperate need of attention.  

I tried replacing the CR2032 CMOS battery during my last tiff with this box; but it did not really produce any results. 

I hope roberden's system is still running (or rather - booting) as it should.  I've had a number of 'this must fix it' Eureka-events, only to have them turn out to be red herrings.

I am usually quite stubborn when it comes to getting stuff working, but I honestly do not know what my next steps should be; apart from seeing if Newton's law would eventually cure this system of its misery.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



Drag0nFly said:


> I hope roberden's system is still running (or rather - booting) as it should.


Rebooting without a hitch! :whistling: I have tried rebooting at least 50 times since finding that the Samsung memory was making it hang 80% of the time on boot (never got to POST) and it works great

As posted previously, I replaced the motherboard (a DDPM board just like yours, suffix -004) with another newer release DDPM motherboard (suffix -005), put that same memory (4 DIMMs @2GB each) in it and the problems persisted. Replaced the Samsung memory, no more problems.

Since then I have played around with the memory to figure out why it made the system hang but only sometimes (you might think I have too much time on my hands). Here is what I have done so far...

I replaced the DDPM motherboard once again, but this time I used an early revision non-DDPM board (suffix -001). Put the Samsung memory in it...boots every single time!!! I am down to believing that these split power plane boards (suffix -004, -005) apply power to the memory bus in a way that the Samsung memory does not like. I can see no other reason why the problem is specific to these Samsung memory DIMMs in combination with the DDPM motherboards. 

@Drag0nFly - when you tried the different placement/pairing of the DIMMs, were they all Samsung DIMMs? If so, do you have any non-Samsung memory to test with? If not, PM me and I will send you two surpluss DIMMs I have.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



roberden said:


> Rebooting without a hitch! :whistling: I have tried rebooting at least 50 times since finding that the Samsung memory was making it hang 80% of the time on boot (never got to POST) and it works great
> 
> As posted previously, I replaced the motherboard (a DDPM board just like yours, suffix -004) with another newer release DDPM motherboard (suffix -005), put that same memory (4 DIMMs @2GB each) in it and the problems persisted. Replaced the Samsung memory, no more problems.
> 
> Since then I have played around with the memory to figure out why it made the system hang but only sometimes (you might think I have too much time on my hands). Here is what I have done so far...
> 
> I replaced the DDPM motherboard once again, but this time I used an early revision non-DDPM board (suffix -001). Put the Samsung memory in it...boots every single time!!! I am down to believing that these split power plane boards (suffix -004, -005) apply power to the memory bus in a way that the Samsung memory does not like. I can see no other reason why the problem is specific to these Samsung memory DIMMs in combination with the DDPM motherboards.
> 
> @Drag0nFly - when you tried the different placement/pairing of the DIMMs, were they all Samsung DIMMs? If so, do you have any non-Samsung memory to test with? If not, PM me and I will send you two surpluss DIMMs I have.


I do have 2x Kingston DDR2/533 DIMMs I can use, but thanks for the offer; it is very kind of you! Haven't been able to try this out yet though.

btw., my system has 32Gb installed (8x4Gb DIMMs), so to me it would be quite a mixed bag if the Samsung memory indeed was the culprit. That is most of the value of the system right there (although I guess you can get some $$ for the steel in the massive chassis, when melted down!) 

Since I have a nasty suspicion--as you do--that the DIMMs are the culprits , I've been looking around for 'cheap' ways to get non-Samsung memory (would have thought they had fallen drastically in price considering 8Gb DDR3 1600Mhz DIMMs sell for around $40; but the case is quite the opposite according to Amazon & eBay, especially for sellers passing these off as "server" memory!) 

So frankly, if it turns out the DDPM board does not like the Samsung memory (or is it the other way around? , I might just live with it instead of trading 32Gb for a measly 4. :ermm: I'll let you know once the **** beast has been shut down and hopefully tamed what the status is.


----------



## analog_

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Me again  It ran for a month stable, now it hung twice in three days (ESXi 4.1) and I can't figure out what the problem is. Also I can't reboot anymore, I'll check out my memory brands later on, maybe it affects rev 001 aswell. Frustration much. Installed ESXi 5 without a glitch, though using the same BIOS settings (there was that one option preventing it from working correctly, something about split acpi i think).


----------



## rallito

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Hi,
can somebody explain me if the -004 motherboardrevision with bootblock 09/12/08 (bios 4.03) natively support all 24xx opterons? 

I tried to install two 2435 in my new xw9400, but the computer does not enter the bootscreen. When I install the 2220 opterons, the xw9400 boots up normally.

I have a second xw9400 which is already running with two 2425 HE (bootblock 2007) without any problems and modifications. (it's my main workstation and I can't test the other components with these machine)

Today HP send me an document, that only the -005 revision supports all 24xx opterons.

So what is true?? Does the -004 support the 24xx opterons, or is an update needed to support all 24xx opterons.

Is there a difference between the -004 and -005 revision? or is only the bootblock modified?

Sorry for so many questions.

Greetings rallito


----------



## SalSimp

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@rallito - did you solve the problem? What was the solution? Want to buy some of those CPUs for my -004 and was wondering.


----------



## lastmile

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



analog_ said:


> This is actually a three parter to get it working:
> 
> *Modify Hardware*
> solder the J2 pins Short, pictures are provided on the first page of this thread. (image)
> 
> *Prepare BIOS*
> download _roberden_s HP 4.02 BIOS.
> use a hex editor to enter your MAC address, it should be written on a sticker on your motherboard and probably resememble 001CC41811EA.
> goto hex location 0xFC030 and enter your MAC address in reverse, you can see the example address above already entered.
> 
> *Flash BIOS using Ubuntu Live CD*
> download a ubuntu live cd (ubuntu.com), boot it
> install flashrom (open a terminal from the start menu, do _sudo su_) using _apt-get install flashrom_
> _flashrom -r biosbackup.rom_ remember you are using a livecd, save biosbackup.rom to somewhere more permanent
> _flashrom -E_ erase the bios
> _flashrom -w 7D6_0403.bin_ write bios file 7D6_0403.bin to BIOS chip
> 
> 
> Guide assembled using this thread.


I'm working on upgrading my -001 board to take dual 6-core Opterons. Used conductive ink on the back of the board and just edited the BIOS file (used one I grabbed from elsewhere in this thread called hp403.rom) to change the MAC address. Before I move forward with the flash I wanted to check and make sure I didn't miss something... Is the 7D6_0403.bin file just a renamed version of the edited BIOS file? Does the file need to be named that for the flash to work?


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



lastmile said:


> I'm working on upgrading my -001 board to take dual 6-core Opterons. Used conductive ink on the back of the board and just edited the BIOS file (used one I grabbed from elsewhere in this thread called hp403.rom) to change the MAC address. Before I move forward with the flash I wanted to check and make sure I didn't miss something... Is the 7D6_0403.bin file just a renamed version of the edited BIOS file? Does the file need to be named that for the flash to work?


The 7D6_0403.bin is what HP names the 4.03 Bios image that comes in their upgrade Softpacks. The HP403.rom is likely a rename of the 7D6_0403.bin. They both should be EXACTLY 1,048,576 bytes in size (one Megabyte) and look at the ASCII of the last few Bytes, that is the date of the bootblock.

The file can be named whatever you like but that is the name you have to use in Flashrom so it knows which file you want to flash (e.g. flashrom -w myname.xyz OR flashrom -w 7D6_043.bin OR flashrom -w HP403.rom).

Make sure you first READ and safely save your existing image as noted in the instructions above. Just a safety step (e.g. flashrom -r myname.bin) and do not confuse it with the name of the one you prepared for the Write.

Fianlly, since you used conductive paint, check continuity before proceeding. If the path is resistive, it wont work. Has to be a dead short, 0 Ohms. I would remove the short after it has been successfully flashed to protect the bootblock from being erroneously written over.

Good luck and make sure you understand there is risk to this but it works if done right.


----------



## NigelRen

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

I managed to get some 8435 chips of e-bay ( 4 for £200  so I'm going to try installing them next week. I'm also going to be changing the memory for some 6400P memory which should give it another slight boost. 
Fortunately I have another machine which will run the same chips, so if I have any problems - a) they aren't wasted and b) I can check to see if there are problems on another machine.
I also have a DL585 which should run all 4 of the 8435's - that would be interesting, but I'm not sure if I'll want to take them out when I see all 24 cores come up


----------



## sammual777

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



rallito said:


> Hi,
> can somebody explain me if the -004 motherboardrevision with bootblock 09/12/08 (bios 4.03) natively support all 24xx opterons?
> 
> I tried to install two 2435 in my new xw9400, but the computer does not enter the bootscreen. When I install the 2220 opterons, the xw9400 boots up normally.
> 
> I have a second xw9400 which is already running with two 2425 HE (bootblock 2007) without any problems and modifications. (it's my main workstation and I can't test the other components with these machine)
> 
> Today HP send me an document, that only the -005 revision supports all 24xx opterons.
> 
> So what is true?? Does the -004 support the 24xx opterons, or is an update needed to support all 24xx opterons.
> 
> Is there a difference between the -004 and -005 revision? or is only the bootblock modified?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions.
> 
> Greetings rallito


 

The later board revisions support DPPM but otherwise they are all the same. They all support opteron 24xx series processors with the latest bios revision. HP wont tell you this though because that would eat into their profits. All you need to do is flash the new bios - including the boot block - as outlined in this thread.

M.


----------



## lastmile

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Partial success! The flash went fine and after powering down and back on with the original 2.6 GHz dual-core 2218s I could see the updated BIOS version and boot block date.

I jumped right to installing two 2.8 GHz six-core 2439SEs AND the liquid cooling unit I bought. After assorted beep codes or the system not powering on, or powering on and doing nothing, I went back to the original 2218s and heatsinks.

I was then able to get two 2.6 GHz six-core 2435s up and running though that was frustrating as well with unexplained problems. 

I'll go back to working on trying the 2439SEs again tomorrow. 

Once its running then its time to investigate making the XW9400 a hackintosh. I did have OS X running on it before but didn't know what I was doing and broke the install with a software update.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



lastmile said:


> Partial success! The flash went fine and after powering down and back on with the original 2.6 GHz dual-core 2218s I could see the updated BIOS version and boot block date.
> 
> I jumped right to installing two 2.8 GHz six-core 2439SEs AND the liquid cooling unit I bought. After assorted beep codes or the system not powering on, or powering on and doing nothing, I went back to the original 2218s and heatsinks.
> 
> I was then able to get two 2.6 GHz six-core 2435s up and running though that was frustrating as well with unexplained problems.
> 
> I'll go back to working on trying the 2439SEs again tomorrow.
> 
> Once its running then its time to investigate making the XW9400 a hackintosh. I did have OS X running on it before but didn't know what I was doing and broke the install with a software update.


Reset CMOS!


----------



## lastmile

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Reset the CMOS and now getting five beeps upon power-on with the 2.8 GHz six-cores which appears to mean pre-video memory error.

I had 16GB (4x 4GB, 2 KTH-XW9400LPK2/8G kits) of Kingston RAM installed then tried the RAM that originally came in the system 4GB (4x 1GB) of HP (P/N 405475-551). I also tried just 2 of the HP modules and got the same result.

I haven't allowed the system to boot up and run with the 2.6 GHz six-cores but it does power on without errors/beeps and I can go into the BIOS setup.

Any ideas?

And side question - is it possible to run the system with just one processor installed without that special HP terminator (?) in the other socket? I was I was able to check the CPUs individually in case this really isn't a RAM issue.


----------



## NigelRen

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



lastmile said:


> And side question - is it possible to run the system with just one processor installed without that special HP terminator (?) in the other socket? I was I was able to check the CPUs individually in case this really isn't a RAM issue.


You can run with one processor, main thing though is that some things ( like SAS ) are connected through the second processor. If you fitted the 'terminator' or whatever it's called, you can still use all the bits hanging off the 2nd proc. I ran for quite a while with just one 8389 fitted using SATA with no problems at all.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



lastmile said:


> Reset the CMOS and now getting five beeps upon power-on with the 2.8 GHz six-cores which appears to mean pre-video memory error.


Does the system still work with the older CPUs (no beeps)? If so, the problem is not anything related to memory. If it does not work with the older CPUs and you get the five beeps, an error has been induced while removing/replacing either the DIMMs or even the CPUs.

If the beeps persist with the older working CPUs then it is a memory error for sure. If you tried different memory combinations (on older boards some of the DIMM sockets are very 'picky', make sure the DIMM goes in evenly, not one side first then the other, and you get the double click sound of the locking tabs), then it is not the DIMMs themselves but something beyond the DIMMs. I have seen damaged DIMM sockets (bent pins) cause the memory error (also improperly inserted DIMMs). Since the last thing you tried with just two DIMMs (on CPU0 I assume) gave you errors, I would look closely with a magnifying glass inside the DIMM sockets to make sure all the pins appear normal and there are not some pushed out of place. In fact, look closely at all the DIMM sockets for damage.



lastmile said:


> I haven't allowed the system to boot up and run with the 2.6 GHz six-cores but it does power on without errors/beeps and I can go into the BIOS setup.


I do not understand this statement, can you explain? Are you saying the system does get to POST, even though you are getting the five beep code? Also, when you did the CMOS reset and proceeded to powering up, did you get to the POST screen asking you to choose a language? This is an indication the CMOS reset indeed was accomplished. . .got to keep the reset pushbutton down long enough for it to work and not all systems take the same time.

Last bit of advice on this posting. . .while exchanging the CPUs be very carefull in inserting and removing them. The sockets are very delicate and prone to having bent pins (usually around the outer edges) from not being careful in placing or removing the CPU. I have learned this by experience (ouch)!:facepalm:


----------



## lastmile

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



roberden said:


> Does the system still work with the older CPUs (no beeps)? If so, the problem is not anything related to memory. If it does not work with the older CPUs and you get the five beeps, an error has been induced while removing/replacing either the DIMMs or even the CPUs.


Earlier I did get it working with the 2.6 GHz six-cores even though I still got the beeps from the 2.8 GHz ones though this is no longer the case - I just tried both sets again and got the beeps.



> Last bit of advice on this posting. . .while exchanging the CPUs be very carefull in inserting and removing them. The sockets are very delicate and prone to having bent pins (usually around the outer edges) from not being careful in placing or removing the CPU. I have learned this by experience (ouch)!:facepalm:


I ran around today looking for a magnifying glass and the best I could find was a 2x one at an office supply store. When looking at the CPU0 socket under bright light there is a spot that looks a bit different and carefully touch it I can feel a difference. But looking at it under the magnifying glass the pins don't appear bent. I may have had a bent one around the edge of that socket but it was hard to tell and if it was it now appears I've straightened it out.

Its very hard to tell if there are any problems with the pins around the edges. I think I'm going to have to order a better magnifying glass - maybe one of those visors you can wear to keep my hands free. 

Is it normal to hear a bit of noise when you lock the CPU in place? I figured it was the CPU being pushed down and slightly deforming the pins as it made contact and not the pins being damaged since there would have to be a lot of them bent to make the noise I'm hearing.

The memory slots seems fine and I know I've had the sticks firmly inserted. This system may be picky but its nothing compared to the SGI 540 I've got. Once the RAM's in you never want to take it back out. Each "set" of RAM takes six sticks with a four sets on the motherboard for a total of 24 sticks. It can take hours to get it working. Sticks aren't necessarily bad, they just prefer one slot over another. :facepalm:

Thanks for the help. I guess I'll put this off for a few days until I've got something with better magnification.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



lastmile said:


> Earlier I did get it working with the *2.6 GHz six-cores* even though I still got the beeps from the 2.8 GHz ones though this is no longer the case - I just tried both sets again and got the beeps.


In a prior post you had said the 2.6 GHz CPUs were dual-core but on your last two posts you said they were six-core. That is why I did not understand.

So as to eliminate other possibilities at a time, work with only one CPU installed (CPU0). From what you said before (system POSTed after flashing the new BIOS), so a bad flash should not be your problem. So now you have the memory and the CPUs to check out.

Check the DIMM sockets for bent contact pins (ussually the pins get pushed to the bottom of the socket and are visible under a strong light even with your 2x magnifyer). If the contact pins on the first two DIMM sockets look fine then install only two of the 1 GB memory DIMMs and CPU0. Assuming you get the five beeps again, replace the two 1 GB DIMMs with the other two 1 GB DIMMs you said to have. Again, if you get the five beeps it is not the DIMMs. If you are convinced they are seated properly, don't remove the DIMMs until other problems causing the five beeps are solved. 

The CPU sockets would now be the remaining focus of the problem. The pins on the 1207 (F) sockets are divided down the middle regarding how they are oriented. One half lays in one direction and the other in the opposite direction. It is obvious when you shine a light on them. The light reflecting off the pins should be uniform to the naked eye. Any uneven reflecting spot could be a bent pin but also debris (thermal compound?) that has fallen into the socket. . .but clearly an irregularity.

Socket pins are very small and you need strong light, good eyes and a magnifying glass to examine them (I use a 4x one, any less is not enough). I have on two occasions bent the socket pins while replacing the CPUs. One time the CPU was not properly seated and I clamped it down bending pins in one corner. The other time was from lifting out the CPU by one edge instead of raising straight up. This damaged the pins along the edge resting on the socket while I raised the other. Of these two incidents, I was able to repair one but the second became a scrap. 

Bent pins if not mangled too badly can be straightened enough to make the board function properly. I used a long sewing needle (has a very fine/sharp tip) to work the pins into alignment. It is best to have the board out of the case to give you maneuvering room with the light, magnifyer and the needle in hand. You may need to try this several times (on the one I saved it took about six tries). Install the 2.8 GHz so that if it works one of those times you do not have to open up that socket again. If it works, leave it alone!

It can be frustrating, removing the board, the heatsink, fiddling with the pins and re-installing everything to find out it did not work. . .then doing it all over again several times. But if one of those times it fires up all the frustration will go away quickly.


----------



## lastmile

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



roberden said:


> In a prior post you had said the 2.6 GHz CPUs were dual-core but on your last two posts you said they were six-core. That is why I did not understand.


Oh, there were originally two 2.6 GHz dual-core Opterons in the system when I got it. I was looking into possibly upgrading it when I found this thread. I'd picked up two 2.6 GHz six-core Opterons on ebay for what seemed like a good price and then the next day saw a pair of 2.8 GHz six-cores for the same price so I grabbed those with the intention of eventually selling the 2.6 GHz ones.

I'm still looking into a way to get greater magnification to see the CPU socket pins. The magnifying visors I was looking at won't help since most are only 2-2.5x. Looking at doing it with a camera or one of those USB microscopes - tried my digital camera but it didn't work.


----------



## lastmile

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

I did pick up a USB microscope which is kind of neat but I can't hold it still enough to make it easy to slowly go over the sockets. From what I can see with that and the magnifying glass the pins look fine. Still no luck, just beeping.

I'm getting really tempted to chuck the board in the trash. :sad:


----------



## lastmile

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

This thing sure is temperamental! I'd been checking ebay for HP/Tyan boards today and really wishing I didn't have to spend more money to get this system working. 

I come home and try the CPUs a few more times and its fine! Both 2.8 GHz six-cores, 24GB RAM, and the liquid cooling system are installed. I think I need to redo the thermal compound on the CPUs though. Hopefully that won't make it decide to stop working again.


----------



## lastmile

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Can anyone share their CPU temps? I never checked when I was running two dual-core 2.6 GHz with the stock heatsinks.

I reinstalled the liquid cooling system with my dual six-core 2.8 GHz and under full load I'm getting around 55C for CPU0 and 60C for CPU1. The temps may have crept higher had I let it continue to run at full load for a longer time. And I don't like that 5 degree difference between CPUs.

I pulled the system out again and it looks like I'd used too much thermal paste. I wanted to get another look at the copper bases of the waterblocks and I wonder if I should try lapping them. They have many more marks from machining than any other heatsink I've ever used. I'm not looking to overclock the CPUs (I assume this can't be done) but since I do expect this system to run at full load for extended periods doing video encoding I want to make sure it stays cool.


----------



## Drag0nFly

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

You're gonna get a kick out of this. 

k8temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
Core0 Temp: +53.0°C 
Core1 Temp: +55.0°C 

k8temp-pci-00cb
Adapter: PCI adapter
Core0 Temp: +54.0°C 
Core1 Temp: +56.0°C 


This is taken when the system is just sitting idle. When all 4 cores are in full use–for instance when video transcoding–it stays at a constant 65°C. Observed the same thing before I (as you!) attempted to install 2x six-core 2435 2.6Ghz CPUs--which I've basically now shelved. The system is using the HP liquid cooling unit as well.

It's been running like that for several months now, and the chances are slim that I'm going to mess with it again.

I haven't extracted data from more than one core when it was under full load though (only looked at the one graphical sensor, but I will do that the next time I have any Handbrake jobs)


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*



lastmile said:


> Can anyone share their CPU temps? I never checked when I was running two dual-core 2.6 GHz with the stock heatsinks.
> 
> I reinstalled the liquid cooling system with my dual six-core 2.8 GHz and under full load I'm getting around 55C for CPU0 and 60C for CPU1. The temps may have crept higher had I let it continue to run at full load for a longer time. And I don't like that 5 degree difference between CPUs.


I have seen temperatures (liquid cooled) in the high 50's low 60's while stress testing the system with Prime95 (free download, Google it). Prime95 will load all cores to 100%. I advise simultaneously monitoring the CPU temperatures with Coretemp (again, Google it) and be ready for a "pull on the power cord" if the temp goes into the high 80's while running Prime95.

Properly getting the liquid cooling cold plates well seated on CPU1 is tricky. I installed one improperly and while running Prime95 the core temperature rose so high that the system went into auto shutdown within 10 seconds. Luckily this protected the CPU from damage. Monitoring Coretemp will tell you if you are having an overheating situation.


----------



## lastmile

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

I continued testing using Core Damage with all cores at 100% for at least an hour. As before temps are in the high 50s to low 60s. CPU1 was still about a 5-8 C hotter than CPU0. I guess the temps are acceptable. I may test it with the normal heatsinks just to see how well they do.


----------



## roberden

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

@lastmile -- those temps are in the normal range. Keep in mind that the main benefit of the wet cooler is that all that heat from the CPUs is dissipated outside the case. With regular heatsinks, it is dumped inside the case and it is up to the main case fan to blow it out the back. This means that other compnents will also be cooler.

Also, in the xw9400 CPU1 always runs hotter (wet or dry). Why. . . ????


----------



## cindbl

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

Hi guys, 

thanks for the info, worked like a charm.


----------



## rarch

*Re: Upgrading XW9400 mobo*

thank god for this thred i need to up grade my bios.. need to read more maybe i will have more questions at the end, like so if i use a tyan bios un modified on the xw9400 bord its just the network controlers that stop working yet my sas controller and evrything else will work fine and this will allow for 6x core chips? i am looking at buying a water cooler especially as i have modified an hp old rackmount case that has 6x scsi hotswap bay on the frount (pcix card raid from xserver + 15k 32 gb drives) its loud becuse of the case fan. oh and for the power supply i just rewired the server one's  2x500w one for the bord the outher for the drives. it makes you under estimate what's inside tho


----------

